# Average weight of small bales??



## Dexter (14 February 2011)

Does anyone have a rough idea of what a small bale of hay weighs? And a small bale of haylage, the ones roughly the same size as small hat bales?


----------



## c2b (15 February 2011)

The small bales I use usually weigh about 40lbs. Whether that is average or not I have no idea.


----------



## Dolcé (15 February 2011)

Our small bales weigh between 22 - 25 kilos, I have never used small bale haylage so can't help you there I'm afraid.


----------



## Rose Folly (15 February 2011)

My maths are dreadful. But I do know that we get c.100 x 4lb haynets out of a BIG round haylage bale = 400lb. The farmer reckons there are about 8-9 small bales to a big bale (I actually think it might be 10), but roughly I'd guess that your little haylage bales will weigh between 40-50lbs. Any help, or has that just muddied the water? Sorry!


----------



## morrismob (15 February 2011)

Hi

I use small bale haylage, most brands weigh in at 20kgs approx, there is one that weighs 25kg. Don't know local haylage but case it must be the same. Can't help with the hay... sorry but I do know that my local feed merchants are charging £7 a bale for their hay !!!!!


----------



## Mike007 (15 February 2011)

Most conventional bales weigh about 20kg (50 per tonne) and are about 3ft 3 inches by 18 by 12,but Class balers produce a bale 14 inches high so typicaly are nearer 25 kg, 40 per tonne. I am of course talking about hay here.


----------



## martlin (15 February 2011)

hay as Mike007 says, 20-25kg.
Haylage, the branded stuff is normally either 20-22kg for a bag, or a small bale similar size to hay bale will be about 40-50 kg.


----------



## Dexter (15 February 2011)

fab thanks! I'm just trying to work out the most economical and best way to feed a small prone to fatness pony who doesnt really like the hay but goes nuts for the haylage!


----------

